# 40 acres abutting gvt land-Missouri



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful acreage fenced and x-fenced, new commercial grade well and electric. Year round spring and pond. Several great home sites, no zoning or restrictions. Low taxes and utilities. Nice rural area. Property abuts over 1000 acres of Mark Twain National forest on 2 sides. Need to sell ASAP. Asking $77,500. Taxes are $26.00 per year. Located half way between Lake of the Ozarks and Springfield. Lebanon and Mountain Grove are approx 25 miles in either direction.


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds like a very reasonable price. Is access via a shared road, public highway, ???


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Any pasture/field acres? Any structures?


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

First I will apologize for not responding sooner, I had rec'd notification that there were questions regarding our property. It is located on the corner of 2 county maintained gravel roads, approx 1/4 mile from paved road. The property is approx 70% open, improved land with the remainder in oak, hickory, black walnut, persimmon and cedar trees. The year round spring does not freeze. The well is a commercial grade well, over 350 feet deep. Please call anytime 417-664-4224 . We are very motivated!


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are a few pictures of our 40 acres in Laclede Co, MO


----------



## DandeeRose (Mar 15, 2013)

could you please message me information on the property?


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful property.... won't last long.... wish I were closer...good luck with the sale.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

After the winter we had up here in NW. WI (I think it is over now?), I am tempted! There are still many trees without leaves up by us due to the cold spring!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh wow its beautiful. I wish I had the money I would get it in a flash!


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you! We actually signed a contract last week pending financing so cross your fingers!


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

First contract fell thru, he could not get the financing BUT........had 4 other individuals waiting..1st came on 4th of July morning from 200 miles away, loved property, agreed on price and closing is arranged. Maybe this is a sign of an upswing in the market!


----------

